# Poll: What's your current shampoo/conditioner?



## KittySkyfish (Sep 22, 2004)

*I'm about to use up my current 'poo and rinse, and I was wondering what everyone is loving right now? My current set is the Super Skinny duo from Paul Mitchell. Works very well, but I need a different scent.




*

*Also here are ones that I'm eyeing up - anyone tried these?:*

*Back to Basics Ginger* or *Coconut Mango*

*Bath and Body Works Soyflower Conditioner*

*Thanks!!*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh boy! This is my kinda poll! lol Actually I still have TONS of shampoos &amp; conditioners from the Beauty Show in NYC a few months ago (So many deals I couldn't help myself!) So i have lots to choose from!

I also have the PM Super Skinny - like that stuff

My oldie but goodie: Pantene (the Moisture Renewal)

I also have (and like) HEALTHYSEXYHAIR soy shampoo &amp; cond.

Rusk Deep shine (with kelp)

KMS Daily Fixx

Clairol Daily Defense in Tender Apple (so cheap, but works great &amp; smells awesome!)

hmmm... what else?

Can't think right now, but there's about 5 other sets under the sink! This week I've been using the pantene... still love that stuff!


----------



## Californian (Sep 22, 2004)

Right now I'm liking *Iso*'s shampoo for color tx hair

with *L'Oreal's Mega Moisture therapy* and a weekly K-Pak tx

Next on the list is *Redken*'s new line. I think it's called *Extreme*.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 22, 2004)

How could I forget one of my favorites from my list!?!?!?





Biolage Hydrating Shampoo &amp; Conditioning Balm! AWESOME!!!


----------



## allisong (Sep 22, 2004)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* *I'm about to use up my current 'poo and rinse, and I was wondering what everyone is loving right now? My current set is the Super Skinny duo from Paul Mitchell. Works very well, but I need a different scent.



*
*Also here are ones that I'm eyeing up - anyone tried these?:*

*Back to Basics Ginger* or *Coconut Mango*

*Bath and Body Works Soyflower Conditioner*

*Thanks!!*

Usually use Nexxus Therepee 'poo &amp; Humectress conditioner but currently using Netrogena T-gel 'cause my dermatitis is acting up


----------



## Haloinrverse (Sep 22, 2004)

i love to rotate my shampoo and conditioner, so to properly answer your question, i most recently used mary-kate and ashley shampoo (the blue one. it smells like coconuts and is actually a good product) and frederic fekkai shea butter conditioner. my most recent rotatees (is that a word?) are: lush sylvia stout shampoo good ol herbal essences shampoo/conditioner jo malone lime basil mandarin shampoo/conditioner (which i rec for the scent alone. the conditioner couldnt get the snarls out of a babys hair) brilliant brunette conditioner (works great but the oriental smell is overpowering to me) lush washday greens (tasty vegetal mint) suave kids 2 in 1 pineapple shampoo (for me. i use an additional conditioner. i just love the smell) my old standbys that i always come back to are FF she butter, herbal essences, and pantene. my new fave discovery is v05 blueberries and cream shampoo. dont even think about putting it on your head. use it as a body wash. its soooo tasty.


----------



## creek (Sep 23, 2004)

You all know my obsession for straight and shiny hair, furthermore, I'm always searching for something new. I was very satisfied with Brilliant Brunette but I was tired of buying small containers that ended after a week so last weekend I went to Ulta and saw this big bright orange 33.8 fl oz container of shampoo, it read Matrix sleek.look smoothing system. I bought the shampoo and conditioner, I tried them and l thought they were excellent, creamy moisturizing texture and fresh green scent.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Sep 23, 2004)

Thank you everyone for all your suggestions! And I'll let you know the Skyfishie Zigged when everyone told me to Zag. Today I went to Trade Secret and sniffed around a bit, then bumped into my old faithful K-Pak daily series. I stopped using it a while back because I wanted to try other products, but now that I thought about it, I always had happy hair days with K-Pak. So that's what I got!





Last month they gave me samples of Nioxin Smoothing Reflectives Silk Elixir, which is a leave-in hair repair lotion. I used it tonight and it's still too early to tell if I like it, but the scent is so good!!! It's smells like gingerale, on the light side and not cloying at all. Paired with the soft banana-ish scent of K-Pak, my hair smells loverly... Here's the description on the packet:

_Lightweight formula for unruly textured, normal to coarse hair that renews and repairs damage, leaving hair soft, silky and smooth. Formulated with SmoothPlex, a unique blend of Kukui Oil and Silk Amino Acids, it controls frizz and provides hair with moisture, natural shine and smooth control. Provides thermal, UVA and UVB protection for hair. Maintains scalp health with a formula free of damaging alcohol and PVP's._


----------



## Haloinrverse (Sep 23, 2004)

Originally Posted by *creek* You all know my obsession for straight and shiny hair, furthermore, I'm always searching for something new. I was very satisfied with Brilliant Brunette but I was tired of buying small containers that ended after a week so last weekend I went to Ulta and saw this big bright orange 33.8 fl oz container of shampoo, it read Matrix sleek.look smoothing system. I bought the shampoo and conditioner, I tried them and l thought they were excellent, creamy moisturizing texture and fresh green scent.

my, creek, you really go through a small container of shampoo in a week? an 8 oz-ish sized container? you must have a lot of hair! how long is it?


----------



## creek (Sep 25, 2004)

Originally Posted by *haloinrverse* my, creek, you really go through a small container of shampoo in a week? an 8 oz-ish sized container? you must have a lot of hair! how long is it?



My hair is shoulder length, I wash my hair every other day, Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday, unfortunately my husband wants to use the same shampoo and conditioner .....so it ends fast.


----------



## donnamaryuk (Sep 25, 2004)

Originally Posted by *naturally* We all use Arbonne's shampoo and conditioner ...love the smell ..love how it helps with hair loss and it's really nice on colored hair! (oops ....did I just admit I color my hair?) LOL I am using Glisten shampoo from MOP and my all time fave avapooie (spelling).My hairdresser has advised me to use only American products on my hair such as Redken. He said that America makes the best haircare products in the world and im inclined to agree


----------



## Pinkymarz (Sep 26, 2004)

I just received my QVC TSV from last Sunday. Nick Chavez hairstuff. I loved all of it. It is the Volumizing flocker...Volumizing hairspray...Volumizing rootlifter...Activating spray..a new shampoo and conditioner...and a great hairbrush. I love the smell of all this stuff...and my hair is now 3 feet high!!! LOL


----------



## Pauline (Oct 16, 2004)

I currently use L'Anza products on my hair. My boyfriend has a very sensitive scalp and he uses Nizzorel. I have used a few Kerastace products and Age Recharge was fab! It has a gel like texture but its pretty pricey at Â£15 a tub! Pantene is another favorite for everyday use. The conditioners are nice and rich.


----------



## Haloinrverse (Oct 18, 2004)

i just got rusk brilliance grapefruit and honey color protect shampoo (i dont have color treated hair, but it smells so delish), rusk green tea and alfalfa shampoo (its for fine hair, i have thick hair. it smells like green bananas. you all know how much i love bananas)


----------



## girly_girl (Jun 7, 2008)

I know this is a old thread, but I'm currently looking for a new S&amp;C and was hoping you all could list your favorites. I prefer something for hilighted hair because i'm getting it done next week. TIA!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 8, 2008)

I use Matrix Sleek.Look shampoo and conditioner. It's helped my hair SO much!


----------



## akbaby (Jun 8, 2008)

infusium 23 repairologie shampoo &amp; conditioner

works really well, i love it.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 8, 2008)

Aura

Mint and Rosemary Organic shampoo/conditioner Spa Aromatherapy


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow, this is a super old thread! It's so weird to see all of those old users, like Kerry and Janelle! Anyway, right now I'm using Suave Coconut, just to save money, but I like it!


----------



## Ricci (Jun 8, 2008)

damn i had no idea someone here likes popping up old thread as it seems to be happening a lot lately


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif damn i had no idea someone here likes popping up old thread as it seems to be happening a lot lately Oh, it's okay! She did say that she knew it was old but she's looking for a new shamp/cond, so I guess it's better than starting a new thread!


----------



## Ricci (Jun 8, 2008)

true lol

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh, it's okay! She did say that she knew it was old but she's looking for a new shamp/cond, so I guess it's better than starting a new thread!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 9, 2008)

Right now i'm using Marc Anthony's volumnizing shampoo and conditioner


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, this is a super old thread! It's so weird to see all of those old users, like Kerry and Janelle! Anyway, right now I'm using Suave Coconut, just to save money, but I like it! That stuff smells soo good! lol!


----------



## monniej (Jun 9, 2008)

i co wash so i'm using pantene for woc and burt's bees sugarbeet and grapefruit.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jun 11, 2008)

Biolage Hydrating Shampoo and Conditioning Balm. I've been using Victoria Secret So Sexy Shamp/Condi as well and I like that too- smells pretty


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 12, 2008)

I currently use:

Nexxus Therappe Shampoo

Nexxus Humectante Conditioner

Suave Clarifying Shampoo and conditioner


----------



## ticklishlpgrl (Jun 16, 2008)

nexxus ensurance and keraphix


----------



## lavenderpink (Jun 18, 2008)

Im into dominican shampoos, conditioners, and leave in's the ones i have are LaBomba shampoo, conditioner, and labomba leave in, and silicon mix shampoo, conditioner and leave in's, and La carocol shampoo, conditioner and leave in,. i gotta have my leave in's for my hair being its short and needs more moisture without the weight, Infusium23 moisturology shampoo, conditioner and leave in, is another favorites of mines!!!


----------



## bebe_tc (Jun 18, 2008)

I love Kerastase products and I actually bought them because those are the only shampoos that make my hair almost perfect they are expensive I know but they are so worth it. !!!


----------



## ivette (Jun 19, 2008)

i don't have a favorite shampoo or conditioner, but i like the following brands:

pantene, l'oreal, and nexus


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jun 19, 2008)

I use those products:


----------



## lavenderpink (Jun 20, 2008)

oh yes nexxus humectress, and therappe, is good, but I wonder how there leave in is?? anyone tried it ?? that nexxus leave in?


----------



## Tasneem! (Jun 22, 2008)

No ones mentioned Herbal essences?! They smell divine..


----------



## retrogorgeous (Jun 22, 2008)

I suffer from greasy hair and have to wash it every day. Any advice for a good Shampoo and Conditioner?


----------



## girly_girl (Jun 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Tasneem!* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No ones mentioned Herbal essences?! They smell divine.. I actually went today and looked at some Herbal Essence, but couldn't figure out which one to get. I have thick, wavy, frizzy hair any suggestions? tia


----------



## Tasneem! (Jun 22, 2008)

I use Dazzling shine for normal hair, and my hairs quite thick and wavy, and leaves my hair looking,smelling and feeling gorgeous! I'd say go for the ones for normal hair!

-x-


----------



## NYCLaura (Jun 22, 2008)

Right now I'm using Neutrogena Triple Moisture Cream Lather Shampoo. I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 24, 2008)

I have been using the Suave Professionals version of Humectress and I really like it. I'm almost out though and I switch up everytime I need a new bottle.


----------



## girly_girl (Jun 24, 2008)

I have used Suave Professionals Extreme and I really liked it. I am wondering about Redken Real Control.


----------

